# Don't stone me yall - profile help



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 4, 2008)

Please don't stone me but where do I get the codes or whatever is needed to spice up my profile page?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2008)

I wanna know too erplexed


----------



## Hairsofab (Aug 4, 2008)

I want to know also. I changed my profile. But at the end of the profile edit, it says "codes" so obviously there is some kind of additional codes you can add to your profile.


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 4, 2008)

Go to user CP

Then customize profile. There are options to change the color and add pictures to your profile.  I don't know how high tech you want to get.  But after I saw this thread I started playing around with mine


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 4, 2008)

there's a bunch here:

http://html-color-codes.info/
I just googled "html color codes"

Just find the code of the color you like and enter them in the different fields on your Profile editor.  Hit 'Preview' next to each field and then a sample of the color will show up.  I think you may have to play around with it depending on what colors compliment each other best.  Then save your changes.


----------



## carcajada (Aug 4, 2008)

If you want a photo in your background like I have mine:
 Create an album and click the option that it is a profile album. Upload the pictures of your choice to the album. Click on the pictures once they are uploaded. Below the picture there is a picture URL. Copy that URL. Go to "background image" under your customize profile options and paste the URL.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 4, 2008)

Yall computer savvy diva's ain't playin'!

Thanks ladies


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 4, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> If you want a photo in your background like I have mine:
> Create an album and click the option that it is a profile album. Upload the pictures of your choice to the album. Click on the pictures once they are uploaded. Below the picture there is a picture URL. Copy that URL. Go to "background image" under your customize profile options and paste the URL.



That's so pretty Classy!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 4, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> That's so pretty Classy!


 
It is!  I just peeped her profile


----------



## poookie (Aug 4, 2008)

oh no way!! lhcf is becoming more and more like myspace (in a good way)!  i will definitely be getting NO work done tomorrow!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 4, 2008)

oh snap! I didn't even know we could do cool stuff!


----------



## mnemosyne (Aug 4, 2008)

Any pictures you add to your profile (and to social groups) have to come from your album. I got most of my backgrounds from: 
http://www.eosdev.com/eosdev_Backgrounds.htm

There are a lot of texture/color options to choose from.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 5, 2008)

Your profile looks so cool! 



ClassyND said:


> If you want a photo in your background like I have mine:
> Create an album and click the option that it is a profile album. Upload the pictures of your choice to the album. Click on the pictures once they are uploaded. Below the picture there is a picture URL. Copy that URL. Go to "background image" under your customize profile options and paste the URL.


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 5, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> If you want a photo in your background like I have mine:
> Create an album and click the option that it is a profile album. Upload the pictures of your choice to the album. Click on the pictures once they are uploaded. Below the picture there is a picture URL. Copy that URL. Go to "background image" under your customize profile options and paste the URL.


 
I did the same thing. I found a picture online that I liked, saved it in my LHCF album and copied and pasted that URL.

When you change colors, fonts etc you can preview as you go along too


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks OP for posting this thread!


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 5, 2008)

Good 'cause I uploaded my pic and yuk:  NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Cien (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Fab for starting this thread! 

And thanks to all the ladies with all the great suggestions! 

Very nice page Classy!


----------

